# Adopted Black Lab Puppy 4months old



## Iris (May 28, 2011)

About 4 days ago I adopted a black lab named Iris, when I got her she was not very playful or social at all. Took her to the vet yesterday and got her first set of shots as a puppy, dewormed, etc. She was 19.8lbs, she has demodectic mange, and hook worms.
Taking her back next week to get a skin scrape and all her meds for mange treatment and ear infection treatment.

This morning she is doing ALOT better, she is so playful and running and jumping and licking.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome! I'm glad she's doing better and thank you for giving her a home


----------

